# new to scuba



## jwilsoniv73 (Sep 4, 2008)

*if any 1 needs a dive buddy im up for it*

*does any body have a lead mold for dive *Weights


----------



## Fishing107 (Oct 14, 2009)

Are you located inPensacola?


----------



## jwilsoniv73 (Sep 4, 2008)

yes my name is john my# 850-232-4462


----------



## Fishing107 (Oct 14, 2009)

I try to go out at least twice a month. I will get in contact with you when I have another trip planned.


----------



## jwilsoniv73 (Sep 4, 2008)

sounds like a plane


----------



## sherylsamrob (Nov 13, 2009)

Joining a scuba dive club offers many benefits like meeting new people and most clubs offer discounts of diving, lessons and also on purchasing or hiring equipment


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

We've (MBT) got student dives going out every weekend, and any certified diver is welcome to come along - no charge to join us. It's a great way to keep your skills up and meet new dive buddies. This time of year we do a lot of springs dives.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

And this Sunday MBT and Guns & Hoses Spearfishing Club is having an oyster bake, everybody is welcome. There on Barancas near Navy. You will meet a ton of other divers. 



Hope I get to meet you there


----------

